# VOGUE - Strike a pose ! (no photoshop LOL) ;)



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Omg! They are freakin adorable!! I can't believe Lou doesn't fall off when stretching out like that.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Thanks!!! 

She sleeps so good on there she snores sometimes LOL it's become officially "her spot" 
Everyday hehehe


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Love these pictures of my two favorite teddy bear SPOOs!


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

I would have to crop out everything except Lou's hind legs on the back of the sofa (because I find them absolutely fascinating) and do a photo collection of just those legs. They look like they have a life of their own and they are flying- Super Lou! Look at them. Don't they look like they are about to take off to some place magical? There's got to be someone else on here that can see those super paws, too...


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

It's been awhile hasn't it? The Spoos are looking really good! How are things with you? Hope you are also doing well! Hope the smile has come back to your beautiful face girlie!


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

Ha-ha. Your post title is my spoos registered name! 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

They sure look comfy! Adorable!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Oh my, Lou is too funny :lol: You should enter these photos in a contest! Thanks for the smiles


----------



## janet6567 (Mar 11, 2014)

They are adorable! Such photogenic babies!


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

Priceless! What characters. Thanks for the smiles.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

So much love....... 

Thank you, poodles! You both make my heart smile and I feel all warm and fuzzy for being so lucky to have your love. Mommy loves these puppy tummies!!!!!!!! :kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

A few new photos from today !


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I put a temporary gray carpet down over part of the wood floors, so they can run around a bit and play wrestling  haha!! It looks silly but I couldn't stand to look at them sliding around and not being able to do the zoomies hehehehe


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Your kids are adorable as always and I am so glad to see you back here!

VQ


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

We can see they have a tough life Lou! What a pair of sweethearts!


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

Your two are just so adorable! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Lou said:


> I put a temporary gray carpet down over part of the wood floors, so they can run around a bit and play wrestling  haha!! It looks silly but I couldn't stand to look at them sliding around and not being able to do the zoomies hehehehe


Great idea! We're about to move to a house with laminate flooring downstairs... I've no idea how Miss Speedy Pippin is going to cope with it!!

Your furry angels are looking glorious as always, Lou!!! Lovely to see them :hug:


----------

